# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Wat we eten belangrijker dan hoeveelheid

## FRANCOIS580

Wat we eten belangrijker dan hoeveelheid 

*Door bewuster te eten, kunnen we zelf veel doen om overgewicht te voorkomen en overtollige kilo's eindelijk definitief overbood te gooien. Inderdaad, tijdens recente onderzoeken ontdekten wetenschappers van de Harvard School of Public Health dat, hetgeen we dagelijks naar binnen werken, veel belangrijker is dan de hoeveelheid om overtollige kilo's kwijt te spelen. Daarbij kwam ook aan het licht dat chips de grootste vijand is van onze slanke slijn. Naast aardappelen en alcohol, is chips de grootste dikmaker. Toch is er ook goed nieuws voor diegenen die definitief komaf willen maken met hun aanslepend overgewicht. Door bewuster voor bepaalde voedingsstoffen te kiezen, kunnen we zelfs vermageren. Slankmakers zijn onder meer groenten en fruit, allerlei volkorenproducten én, mét voorsprong, yoghurt.*


Vele landgenoten kampen met overgewicht, en het aantal zwaargewichten neemt niet alleen sterk toe, ze worden steeds jonger. Velen zoeken hun laatste hoop in allerlei crashdiëten die hen telkens weer spectaculaire resultaten beloven. Meestal wordt er alleen maar hun bankrekening lichter van. Wetenschappers brachten nu aan het licht dat de hoeveelheid voedsel dat we dagelijks naar binnen werken eigenlijk van ondergeschikt belang is. Wat we eten is veel belangrijker.

*Voedingspatroon doorgelicht*

De onderzoekers lieten niets aan het toeval over. In een periode van maar liefst twintig jaar, volgden ze het levens- en voedingspatroon van ruim 120000 Amerikanen. Bij aanvang van hun grootschalig onderzoek kampte niemand van hen met overgwicht. Na twintig jaar noteerden men een gemiddelde gewichtstoename van 7,73 kilo, of iets méér dan anderhave kilo per maand.

*Chips grootste boosdoener*

Tijdens het onderzoek werd onomstootbaar bewezen dat het eten van chips hoofdverantwoordelijk is voor onze gewichtstoename. Eens chipseters een pak van hun favoriete snack openen, moet deze leeg vooraleer ze tevreden zijn... 

*Aardappelen andere dikmaker*

In het verleden omstreden, maar nu is het eveneens wetenschappelijk bewezen dat ook aardappelen écht dikmakers zijn. Gekookte aardappelen verteren immers .../...

Lees verder:

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## dotito

Ik eet al enkele jaren bewust en ben ook bewust met voeding bezig. Daar ik een paar jaar geleden iets te mollig was en nu op mijn gewicht ben. Door bewust met eten om te gaan ben ik 13 kilo verloren en die is er nog steeds niet bij. En dat door enkele gezond en bewust te eten. En is zeker niet dat ik niet eens zondig, maar zeker niet alle dagen. En mijn dagelijkse voeding bevat alles wat een gezonde voeding nodigt heeft. Wat ik wel bewust laat zijn suikers heb ondervonden hoe meer suiker of koekjes je uit, hoe meer je lichaam er naar verlangt. En heb ook geleerd van te eten tot ik verzadigd ben en me niet meer vol te proppen. Heb ik genoeg dan laat ik mijn bord staan. En vooral naar je lichaam luisteren dat is zeer belangrijk. Het is allemaal een kwestie van gewoonte u manier van eten  :Wink:

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Dodito voor je nodige feedback.

----------


## lutherraars

ik heb op deze site een boek zien staan het lijkt mij wel wat maar ik weet niet of het echt is wat ik wil. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?
klik hier voor de site


Gr. Niels

----------


## dotito

Ik ken het boek niet, maar ziet er wel een interessant boek uit. Zou zeggen gewoon is een keertje lezen. Baat het niet, dat schaadt het niet!

----------

